# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  first time traveller :)

## South East Asia

Hello people, im Liam 23 from Leicester, UK i am travelling to bangkok end of January looking to travel around thailand and s.asia, cambodia, vietnam etc.... for a few months, im flying to bangkok and looking to find my way around as i havent pre booked any more flights, but im looking to jump on a few internel flights or trains to get me around. im not in any rush and jst want to travel around at my own perel.

First of all im looking at taking around 5000 Pounds sterling, how long do you think this could last me as il try to keep to a budget but also love the partying side of life, i was hoping for around 4 or 5 months, the 5000 is my own cash, im taking a credit card incase of emergencies, but 5k is what im looking at taking. is 5 months 2 much on this amount??

secondly where are the best places to meet other travellers around asia, obviosuly hostels are a good source, any other places that could be of note??

and lastly, visa issues, where would i obtain visas for cambodia, vietnam, and thailand so i could stay over there for these few months??

Look forward to replies, hope i get some. 
your time is appreciated 

thanks
LIAM

----------

